# Custom Armature Winding



## yme (May 19, 2002)

Does anyone out there know of anyone that will wind custom armatures? I can't seem to find one. Could someone please help a lost soul?


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Have you tried Fantom??


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

One of these guys will

www.kisbeymodifieds.com look in services

www.k-cracing.com


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

One of our Sponsors, Putnam Propulsion, will wind anything you want. find them at http://www.putnampropulsion.com


----------



## Littleman11 (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, Like Mac said, try Fantom Racing

www.fantomracing.com You can find there Phone # and E-mail there.


Brayden Sundstrand
Fantom Racing
Renblast Graphics
Raceday RC


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

As stated above Todd Putnam is a great choice. Also EddieO at TeamBr00d does excellent work. ( [email protected] )

RC


----------

